

Protect your privacy - Hyrum_Graff
http://www.gnupg.org/

======
gasull
Or Bitmessage, that provides not only encryption but also secrecy and
deniability.

<https://bitmessage.org/>

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_dTotavJZ8>

